# Anyone hunting deer in the Badlands??



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Im moving back to ND next year and am looking forward to bow hunting south of Medora again. I haven't been there since 2004. Wondering what the pressure is like with other hunters taking into account the huge influx of people to western ND with the oil boom going on. Anyone noticed any differences? There use to be literally no one out there....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I couldn't go this year but the last 2 years there was a noticble increase in pressure. What really peeved me the most is the guys that drive the trails until they spot something rather than just getting out and walking or the number driving off trial..............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I couldn't go this year but the last 2 years there was a noticble increase in pressure. What really peeved me the most is the guys that drive the trails until they spot something rather than just getting out and walking or the number driving off trial..............


Those people bother me also, but lately I have taken another view of this. Even though I have had three knee surgeries and am not in good shape I can still make it back a mile. Those guys driving the trails push the deer towards me. :rollin: Actually one of my relatives also gave me a little different opinion of high fence hunts too. He asked, do you want those guys out in the field hunting with us? Hmmmm good point.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah last time I was out there you weren't allowed to drive on any trails on US forest land, they had a big fire West of the Burning Coal Vein. What areas did you guys hunt?


----------

